# My agent says to celebrate with my family. And so here I am.



## Hugh Howey (Feb 11, 2012)

I'm that bastard stepson you can't get rid of. And I'm at #15 on this week's NYT list!










(Thank you, Kindle Daily Deal!)


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Congratulations, Hugh!


----------



## Kwalker (Aug 23, 2012)

Congrats Hugh =)


----------



## CJArcher (Jan 22, 2011)

Woohoo!!

(And welcome to the family  )


----------



## NoCat (Aug 5, 2010)

Congrats, Hugh!


----------



## Lisa Grace (Jul 3, 2011)

I want to be the proud big sister!!!! Wooo Hoooo! We're so excited for you. I do brag about you ( and the Writers' Cafe) everywhere.


----------



## Rachel Schurig (Apr 9, 2011)

Amazing! So excited for you, go Hugh! (And please hurry on Second Shift!)


----------



## Anne Frasier (Oct 22, 2009)

that is glorious!


----------



## LilianaHart (Jun 20, 2011)

Woohoo! Awesome, Hugh! Congrats


----------



## jnfr (Mar 26, 2011)

I love seeing your name there, Hugh.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Congrats, Hugh!

KB will provide the margaritas for the party:










Betsy


----------



## Rick Gualtieri (Oct 31, 2011)

More awesome than words can express, Hugh!


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

Congrats, Hugh!  It must be really exciting.


----------



## Danielle Kazemi (Apr 2, 2011)

That's just amazing. But I think they might have fudged the numbers- you should have been number 1!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I've been involved with GS's high school in the office and now I'm working with the creative writing classes. Yes, I bragged about you last Friday and now I have something new to tell them about you this Friday.

Congrats!!! and thanks for being successful so I can use your success to encourage the kids.


----------



## George Berger (Aug 7, 2011)

Drinks are on Betsy? This will be EPIC!

Also, congratulations, you bastard.


----------



## Anne Frasier (Oct 22, 2009)

but really. how many damn books does a person need to sell to hit number 1?  i'd think you would have been in the top 3. not that i'm complaining.  just munching numbers in my head.


----------



## B.A. Spangler (Jan 25, 2012)

That is Huge - Congrats


----------



## Shayne Parkinson (Mar 19, 2010)

Woo hoo, Hugh! Marvellous.


----------



## LG Castillo (Jun 28, 2012)

OMG! Congratulations!! I've been rec'ing Wool to all my friends and family . . . I have a big family.


----------



## Kenosha Kid (Jun 23, 2011)

Wowza! Way to go, HH!


----------



## Hugh Howey (Feb 11, 2012)

Linda Castillo said:


> OMG! Congratulations!! I've been rec'ing Wool to all my friends and family . . . I have a big family.


It appears I have a big family, too!

Thanks, everyone. It means a lot that I've been here and getting support from you all from back before I was an insufferable prick.

Ah, the good ol days!


----------



## ToniD (May 3, 2011)

Awww...

Well we did watch you go off to college, so to speak. And then grad school, and then infinity and beyond.

Congrats Hugh.

Betsy, I'll have my margarita with salt, if you have that, please.


----------



## dalya (Jul 26, 2011)

YAY!!!


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

Congrats Hugh! With results like that I don't think you need to worry about falling off Amazon's charts any time too soon.


----------



## Remington Kane (Feb 19, 2011)

Awesome! Congrats, brother Hugh!


----------



## Hugh Howey (Feb 11, 2012)

I also shipped out 15 signed copies of the Omnibus to a Canadian bookstore. I donated a handful of books to them at WorldCon, not thinking anything of it. They emailed to let me know they were sold out and wanted to get some more. All the years I begged to get into bookstores and couldn't. Now I don't even think about them. Strange things are afoot.


----------



## Becca Mills (Apr 27, 2012)

Wow!!! Hats off, sir!


----------



## AmberC (Mar 28, 2012)

I'd say this calls for another dance Mr. Howey!  

We are both so happy for you. Congratulations!


----------



## Kay Bratt (Dec 28, 2011)

So. Happy. For. You.

Congrats!


----------



## Satchya (Sep 5, 2012)

So, so cool! . Dh, teenage dd, and I all devoured WOOL .  Not surprised it is such a hit, and proud as heck to "virtually" know you!


----------



## Lisa Grace (Jul 3, 2011)

Tell Amber congratulations too. Without her, who knows where you'd be in your writing adventure? 

Also Todd says Hi and congrats.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)




----------



## Consuelo Saah Baehr (Aug 27, 2010)

I'm a stealth friend.  I read and cheer privately.  However, cracking the Grey Lady's Best Seller List made me blow my cover.

Congratulations.  Well deserved.


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

_Wow!_ Congratulations, Hugh!


----------



## ruecole (Jun 13, 2012)

Wow, you are having a GREAT week! Congratulations, Hugh!

Rue


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Hugh Howey said:


> I also shipped out 15 signed copies of the Omnibus to a Canadian bookstore. I donated a handful of books to them at WorldCon, not thinking anything of it. They emailed to let me know they were sold out and wanted to get some more. All the years I begged to get into bookstores and couldn't. Now I don't even think about them. Strange things are afoot.


Isn't it weird how things are nowadays? If someone would have told you this ten years ago...

Congrats!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

ToniD said:


> Betsy, I'll have my margarita with salt, if you have that, please.


We aim to please here at KB...here's some with salt!










Betsy


----------



## ToniD (May 3, 2011)

Thank you Betsy. Pleased, I am.


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

Wow! Way to go, Hugh!


----------



## Lisa Scott (Apr 4, 2011)

That is amazing.  You should have a copy of that framed.  The first time you hit the list.  I'm sure there will be more.


----------



## B Sheridan (Dec 5, 2011)

That's so awesome, congrats! You must be so stoked.

And can I say as someone who's "newer" to these boards (I lurking off and on since last year but that's about it), I think it's awesome that someone like Hugh still hangs around here, sharing good news and supporting others, even after things have so completely taken off for him. Very cool.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)




----------



## MalloryMoutinho (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## Rich Walls (Feb 4, 2012)

Another phenomenal achievement. Congrats Hugh!


----------



## Hugh Howey (Feb 11, 2012)

Sweetapple said:


> I'd say this calls for another dance Mr. Howey!
> 
> We are both so happy for you. Congratulations!


Are you trying to upset Harvey and the mods?


----------



## K.R. Harris (Jan 25, 2012)

Awesome! Major congrats!


----------



## Nathan Elliott (May 29, 2012)

Well done, Hugh!  I am currently on book 2 and am really enjoying them so far.  Your success is well deserved.


----------



## Sharebear (Sep 25, 2011)

Congrats!


----------



## JeanneM (Mar 21, 2011)

Wonderful news!!!  And it is lovely that you think of your kb friends as family.


----------



## AmberC (Mar 28, 2012)

Hugh Howey said:


> Are you trying to upset Harvey and the mods?


Maybe.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Sweetapple said:


> I'd say this calls for another dance Mr. Howey!
> 
> We are both so happy for you. Congratulations!





Hugh Howey said:


> Are you trying to upset Harvey and the mods?


*covers eyes*

Go ahead, Hugh....

*hums and takes a swig of margarita*

Betsy


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

Wow! That is just fantastic, Hugh. Congrats!!!

I think that calls for a drink.  Hmmm... Mine is pretty tasty. Hope yours is too.


----------



## Kathleen Valentine (Dec 10, 2009)

Hugh Howey said:


> I'm that bastard stepson you can't get rid of. And I'm at #15 on this week's NYT list!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bravo to you!!!


----------



## EC Sheedy (Feb 24, 2011)

It's a good thing my bag of congrats is bottomless, because I think I'll be in need of a few hundred more before this amazing ride of yours is over, Hugh.

Keep the good news coming!


----------



## 16205 (Jun 8, 2010)

What a thrill that must be!    Congratulations!


----------



## Shane Murray (Aug 1, 2012)

Congrats! The title for this post was awesome


----------



## Andykay (May 10, 2012)

The growing number of NYT best sellers from this forum is really an awesome sign. Congrats again Hugh!


----------



## KOwrites (May 23, 2011)

Sitting in good company with the also-boughts of Philip K. Dick's work is a testimony unto itself. I lurk more than I ever comment, but your generosity of time and wisdom and talent is all telling and does not go unnoticed or unrewarded. Thank you! 

I bought the Omnibus Edition for your celebratory thread. Congratulations!


----------



## Rykymus (Dec 3, 2011)

I would have passed out cold. Just wow.


----------



## Error404 (Sep 6, 2012)

Congrats! (now tell me how you did it  )


----------



## Adam Pepper (May 28, 2011)

Just look at some of those names behind you on the list!


----------



## David Adams (Jan 2, 2012)

Eh. I'm not surprised at all. In fact, I'm just surprised you're not #1. 

The only solution? Even MORE rabid fanboyism!


----------



## trublue (Jul 7, 2012)

Wow! 

That's amazing

You inspire me


----------



## CarlG (Sep 16, 2012)

Piling on with another big CONGRATS!

Way to go!


----------



## Quinn Richardson (Apr 20, 2012)

Way to go, brother.  You make us all proud.  And envious.  But mostly proud.

Thanks for hanging around and sharing as you continue the crazy rocket ride.


----------



## L.T. Ryan (Aug 1, 2012)

What a week! Congrats, Hugh!

Too bad Mr. George R.R. Martin wasn't #16.


----------



## AnneMarie Novark (Aug 15, 2010)

WooHoo!!! Hugh!!!

*throws confetti*

*blows tootie horns*

Congratulations!!!


----------



## John Daulton (Feb 28, 2012)

So freaking awesome. Congrats and really great work! That's just so awesome.


----------



## Howietzer (Apr 18, 2012)

Awesomesauce!! Congrats!


----------



## A.A (Mar 30, 2012)

WTG!!!


----------



## 60911 (Jun 13, 2012)

A guy I used to work with had atrocious spelling ability and regularly wrote "Hugh" on the overheads during meetings when he meant "Huge," leading my co-workers and I to jokingly refer to any great success as a "Hugh" one. In your case, it's doubly true. 

Congrats, and it's really well-deserved! I think I might have mentioned it before, but I finished Wool 4 and 5 on Sunday and it was the best sci-fi I've read since Asimov's Foundation series. Brilliantly done.


----------



## John Twipnook (Jan 10, 2011)

Wow. That's... wow.


----------



## folly (Apr 1, 2012)

YAY! that's so wonderful.


----------



## Cheryl Douglas (Dec 7, 2011)

I'm so glad we can't get rid of you! I'm always so inspired by your updates. This one? What can I say... except wow! Oh, and congratulations.


----------



## R.A. Hobbs (Jun 6, 2011)

Congrats, Hugh!  Well deserved!


----------



## Christopher Bunn (Oct 26, 2010)

More than awesome. I always raise a skeptical eyebrow at the "you deserve it" phrase, but not this time. You wrote a superb and unique series. Take your wife out for an amazing dinner. We'll be ghosts in the background, raising our glasses.


----------



## Hugh Howey (Feb 11, 2012)

You people rock. I wouldn't want to celebrate this with anyone else.


----------



## EmilyG (Jan 31, 2010)

Congratulations! That is wonderful!

Now you need to change all your covers to have* New York Times Best Selling Author  * on them.


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

Woot! Congrats!


----------



## Hudson Owen (May 18, 2012)

Wow!  Dancing with the Gray Lady!


----------



## JGray (Mar 7, 2012)

_Daaaaaaaaaannggg!!_
That's beyond amazing! Congratulations on a well-deserved trip to the top!!

And I second that request for another dance video! May I recommend The Stanky Leg:


----------



## R.A. Hobbs (Jun 6, 2011)

ejg said:


> Congratulations! That is wonderful!
> 
> Now you need to change all your covers to have* New York Times Best Selling Author  * on them.


Oh snap! This!


----------



## AndreSanThomas (Jan 31, 2012)

A super big Congrats.

Ok, here are the ground rules (survival guide) for hanging out with my extended family:

1.  Call everyone older than you "Aunt" or "Uncle".  They might technically be cousins, but that's close enough and we won't quibble on it.  

2.  Sitting on the floor will help to get you out of the smoke cloud.  Of course these days, most of the serious smokers have died off and the rest go outside, but just in case...

3.  Since everyone who claimed to remember the details of the fight that led to the 40 year split among the cousins is dead, we've decided to forget about it and move on.  To that end, no one is allowed to mention the dog/rosebush/rent incident.

4.  Do not allow Uncle Bill to play bartender.  He loves it and he's good at it, but he's got a heavy hand and the more drunk he gets, the more lethal his drinks get.

Any other questions, let me know.  Odds are good we can get you a chair at the grown up table.


----------



## BlankPage (Sep 23, 2012)

_Comment removed due to VS TOS 25/9/2018_


----------



## David Adams (Jan 2, 2012)

ejg said:


> Now you need to change all your covers to have* New York Times Best Selling Author  * on them.


If so, can I do this now?


----------



## GUTMAN (Dec 22, 2011)

By Gad, Sir, you've done it now!

A hearty congratulations. A nice feeling, I'm sure, and well earned!

Kind regards

G.


----------



## Lisa Grace (Jul 3, 2011)

May I suggest the Rock Lobster? (For dancing and eating.)

A little B52's.


----------



## Nicole5102 (Mar 12, 2012)

This is an incredible achievement! Congrats and continued wishes for even more success.


----------



## Steve M (May 21, 2011)

We are all in the gutter, but some of us are looking at the stars. -Oscar Wilde

Congratulations, Hugh; you are an inspiration to us all.

Here's looking at you.


----------



## AshMP (Dec 30, 2009)

Yay!  You'll be #1 soon!!


----------



## Susan Kaye Quinn (Aug 8, 2011)

First this...








Then this...








Then this...









Live it large, my friend!


----------



## Shane Murray (Aug 1, 2012)

ejg said:


> Congratulations! That is wonderful!
> 
> Now you need to change all your covers to have* New York Times Best Selling Author  * on them.


I second  third this!!!


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

Congratulations, Hugh. And for what it's worth, _Wool _is the first book in that particular edition of the _New York Times_ bestseller list that I would actually read, whereas I couldn't run away fast enough from those in the higher ranks.


----------



## LeighGrayson (Sep 12, 2012)

Congrats! This is so awesome.


----------



## Shane Murray (Aug 1, 2012)

David Adams said:


> If so, can I do this now?


Lol, nice try mate!


----------



## David Adams (Jan 2, 2012)

Shane Murray said:


> Lol, nice try mate!


Can't blame a guy for trying!


----------



## Janet Michelson (Jun 20, 2012)

Lying in bed, wondering why I couldn't sleep. To the WC to find my bastard stepson has made the big time! How marvelous!


----------



## Kristine McKinley (Aug 26, 2012)

Congratulations!!

Tell us how does it feel to be an inspiration to children everywhere and what are you going to do next?


----------



## the quiet one (Aug 13, 2012)

Wow. Just...wow.

Congratulations, Hugh! And thanks for sharing these happenings...they truly do inspire.


----------



## SaraJoEaston (Dec 10, 2011)

Wow, congratulations! It was definitely earned.


----------



## 54706 (Dec 19, 2011)

Proud of you, happy for you, thrilled you consider us a part of the family to celebrate with.  

WAY TO GO!!


----------



## TLH (Jan 20, 2011)

Job well done. Awesome.


----------



## Lady TL Jennings (Dec 8, 2011)

Congratulation! 
Or rather: CONGRATULATIONS!!!
Amazing, inspirational, and... Perfectly wonderful!

Best of luck to you and everyone else here at the forum. We will follow in your footsteps, Hugh!
_
/ Lady T. L. Jennings_
(Oh, can I be the distant cousin in that case? Like an inverted Mr Collins?)

P.S. I think I will try one of those... what did you call them? Margaritas? With _salt? _How outlandish...


----------



## P.A. Woodburn (May 22, 2010)

I'm not being very original. Congratulations, Hugh. What fun- to have a famous relative!


----------



## Savannah_Page (Feb 16, 2012)

To infinity and beyond, indeed. Wowser. This is pretty frickin' cool.  
Celebrate!!!!


----------



## Justawriter (Jul 24, 2012)

Congrats Hugh! Definitely something to celebrate!


----------



## Jeroen Steenbeeke (Feb 3, 2012)

Congratulations Hugh! Well done!


----------



## Michelle Hughes (Dec 12, 2011)

Congrats Hugh!

The word is definitely going on in the writer's groups on facebook about your book.  It's a great success, and wishing you many more!

Truly,
Michelle Hughes


----------



## Hugh Howey (Feb 11, 2012)

David Adams said:


> If so, can I do this now?


I can't endorse this ENOUGH!!!


----------



## I do not consent (Oct 2, 2012)

I'm so pleased for you!


----------



## Bilinda Ní Siodacaín (Jun 16, 2011)

Congrats Hugh! Here's to many more of your successes!


----------



## BRONZEAGE (Jun 25, 2011)

tkkenyon said:


> That's Hugh-ge!


 Good one, TK Kenyon

& Congrats, HH


----------



## Dee Ernst (Jan 10, 2011)

Oh, m'gosh. So great.


----------



## Amanda Leigh Cowley (Apr 28, 2011)

Massive Congratulations!!


----------



## LarryWilmot (Jul 31, 2012)

BRIL - I - ENT. 

Well done, that's fantastic. 

Cheers Larry.


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2012)

Awesome news!  And definitely well deserved!


----------



## Zelah Meyer (Jun 15, 2011)

Wow!!  Congratulations Hugh.  Well done.  Great to see your name up there.


----------



## Susan Alison (Jul 1, 2011)

Woohoo! So totally fab!

I loved those books!


----------



## Theresaragan (Jul 1, 2011)

Congratulations, Hugh! Very exciting.


----------



## RM Prioleau (Mar 18, 2011)

Congratulations, Hugh!
Wear that "New York Times Best-selling Author" badge with pride!


----------



## Kim Sheard (Nov 13, 2011)

And another voice to the cacophony... So well deserved!

I loved Wool from the moment I read it (all at once... I couldn't stop) and am so pleased that it is getting the recognition it deserves. And you too, of course!


----------



## Zoe Cannon (Sep 2, 2012)

Congratulations! That is fantastic news.  I just finished the omnibus a few days ago, and I can say that this is definitely well-deserved.


----------



## JTCochrane (Feb 6, 2012)

That is awesome.  Congratulations. Enjoy it to the fullest.


----------



## teashopgirl (Dec 8, 2011)

Yay Hugh! So thrilling!


----------



## H. S. St. Ours (Mar 24, 2012)

You're right, Hugh. We are your family! Great big gobs of congrats to you!


----------



## Vivi_Anna (Feb 12, 2011)

Wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!

Congrats


----------



## That one girl (Apr 12, 2011)

Seems I'm a bit late to this party, but, nonetheless, CONGRATULATIONS!


----------



## 25803 (Oct 24, 2010)

So totally awesome, Hugh. Mega NYT-sized Congratulations!


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

Just saw this today. Congratulations!


----------



## Nicole Ciacchella (May 21, 2012)

I'm a little late too, but a giant congratulations to you, Hugh!  This is really fabulous.  I've added my husband to your legion of fans.  Your books are amazing and your best seller status is well deserved.

Aren't you supposed to go to Disneyworld now or something?


----------



## sarracannon (Apr 19, 2011)

Woohooo!!! Awesome news Hugh!!

I am late to the party too, but hopefully there are still some margaritas with salt available. Excuse me while I go drown my jealousy in tequila


----------



## bellaandre (Dec 10, 2010)

Great news, Hugh! Congrats!!  Bella


----------



## 39179 (Mar 16, 2011)

Late here, too, but major congrats! That's a screen shot to die for!


----------



## RHill (Jun 9, 2012)

As your fringe uncle from your mother's brother twice-removed, I'm proud of you!


----------



## momilp (Jan 11, 2010)

Congrats! Lately, I lurk here only to read stories like yours  Keep them coming!


----------



## Jerri Kay Lincoln (Jun 18, 2011)

Hugs and congratulations to my bastard stepson!

You never call . . . you never write . . .


----------



## Craig Halloran (May 15, 2012)

Wow!  To think you achieved this despite all the 1 Star reviews I gave you!  

Just kidding.  Way to go, Man!


----------



## 56139 (Jan 21, 2012)

Enjoy this fantastic news to the fullest!  I hope you guys celebrated big time!


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Thanks for sharing this with your Kindleboard family   Please keep on sharing so we can all bask in your success.


----------



## RuthNestvold (Jan 4, 2012)

That's huge, congratulations! 

And I love the thread topic.


----------



## lewaters (Jun 25, 2011)

Wow! That is amazing! You completely deserve it


----------



## 31842 (Jan 11, 2011)

*popping the champagne cork* CONGRATS!!!  WAHOO!!


----------



## Jill James (May 8, 2011)

Congratulations!!


----------



## S Jaffe (Jul 3, 2011)

Hey Hugh! Haven't written to you in awhile. How's it going? Anything new? Don't worry. I'm sure some people will buy WOOL eventually. Until then, just keep plugging away.  What?  What's that?  Oh.  Congrats.

 

Dude, that's awesome news! Enjoy every moment and then get back to work. We all want more.


----------

